# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Piedrahita Denzel Washington, una moneda china y una de plata.

## 15tahures

He aquí la magia que Luis realizó a Denzel Washington y Ryan Reynold en El Hormiguero. Una moneda de plata, una china, un vasito de metal y un palillo de madera.

Blog de Luis Piedrahita » Magia con monedas, con Denzel Washington, con Ryan Reynolds y más cosas.

----------


## goldenart

La cara de Ryan Reynolds cuando ve la tortuga es genial.

----------


## MrTrucado

Yo solo digo una cosa, cual es la justificación de que salga la tortuga, el juego es muy efectista solo hay que ver las caras, pero... lo que más me ha gustado las dos monedas, me las compraba para mi. Cualquier juego de su libro, en mi opinión supera a este, no es el mejor que le he visto, y eso que es un mago que me encanta, igual que su libro.

----------


## mnlmato

yo creo que al decir que lo que más te ha gustado han sido las monedas... es como decir que lo han hecho todo... y no estoy de acuerdo... 

yo podría tener esas monedas y no me saldría nada...

un saludo

----------


## renard

Una pregunta el hormiguero es en directo?Lo pregunto porque parece que en el video hay un montaje y me choco ya que creia que era un programa en directo,el juego yo le doy un  10 me ha encantado claro esto va por gusto,ademas piedrahita nos tiene mal acostubrado por el altisimo nivel de sus juegos jaja.

----------


## Wosco

Si Renard, el hormiguero es en directo. Pablo Motos  se pasa diciendo la hora que és continuamente.

Piedrahita un fenómeno.

salu2

----------


## b12jose

El hormiguero es en directo... al menos eso dicen siempre...

A mi el juego me ha encantao... que las monedas lo hagan todo... no puedo estar de acuerdo dejo el tweet del propio Piedrahita el otro día:
"Ensayando magia para hacer mañana a Denzel Washington en @El_Hormiguero Llevo dos meses ensayando y no dura ni tres minutos. Viva la magia!" 

Lo dicho me ha encantado

----------


## renard

Pues si es en directo que alguien me explique lo del min 2,28 el vaso se da la vuelta solo?No se pero ha mi me parece un pequeño montage igual estoy equivocado no se no se. Es un detalle de nada ha mi me ha encantado el juego,yo lo digo mas que nada porque creia que el hormiguero era en directo y parece que no es asi.Creo que no habeis entendido nada de lo que ha dicho Mr Trucado,en ningun momento ha dicho que las monedas lo hacen todo.

----------


## joepc

Por una familiar que trabajo en el programa, hay veces que es un falso directo.
Como dice Renard, parece editado el vídeo.

----------


## mayico

A mi entender, es cierto que hay secciones pregrabadas.

Con respecto a las monedas, sé que no se refiere a nada raro sino a lo bonitas que son, al menos quiero creer eso, entiende algo de magia como para opinar que ellas lo hacen todo.

Y sobre la tortuga, es magia, no todo necesita justificación. Para mi, es un error pensar que todo esté justificado.

----------


## mnlmato

puede ser que lo entendiera mal... es lo que tiene estar recién levantao xD

----------


## dantetorobolino

La justificación para la aparición de la tortuga es cuando dice que lo ha hecho tan LENTAMENTE, que es posible que la moneda se haya vuelto tortuga. 

En cuanto a si el vídeo contiene montajes ... pues yo digo que no. Piedrahita sabe muy bien como hacer magia en televisión, lleva años en esto y estudia cada movimiento para que sea lo más invisible ante las cámaras. No me extraña que para hacer todo más limpio, justo en el momento que dice Renard las cámaras hagan un pequeño juego PERO NO UN CORTE para que no nos demos cuenta en como da vuelta el vaso. Piensa que ese es el momento crucial del efecto final y es muuuuy necesario que pase desapercibido... if you know what i mean.

----------


## dantetorobolino

La justificación para la aparición de la tortuga es cuando dice que lo ha hecho tan LENTAMENTE, que es posible que la moneda se haya vuelto tortuga. 

En cuanto a si el vídeo contiene montajes ... pues yo digo que no. Piedrahita sabe muy bien como hacer magia en televisión, lleva años en esto y estudia cada movimiento para que sea lo más invisible ante las cámaras. No me extraña que para hacer todo más limpio, justo en el momento que dice Renard las cámaras hagan un pequeño juego PERO NO UN CORTE para que no nos demos cuenta en como da vuelta el vaso. Piensa que ese es el momento crucial del efecto final y es muuuuy necesario que pase desapercibido... if you know what i mean.

----------


## rubiales

A mi me ha encantado, además en el primer visionado me he comido muuuuchas cosas y lo de tan lentamente que se ha podido convertir en una tortuga ¡Genialidad!

----------


## osito de haribo

¡Ohhhh, increíble! Gracias Luis por dejarnos disfrutar de tu magia.

----------


## Inherent

Me ha gustado una cosa.... minuto 2:40, cuando dice " pon el dedo encima que no se escape... PORQUE SE INTENTARÁ ESCAPAR..."
Intuyo que puede que la tortuguita haga de las suyas dentro del vaso y el espectador lo sentirá en algún momento... eso tiene que ser brutal
para él.... 

Por lo demás, me encanta cómo está construido el efecto en la parte de las monedas. Lo de que esté la china ensartada en el palito y luego se transforme en una moneda SIN AGUJERO, es muuuy fuerte. Me parece una manera muy chula de explotar el hecho de que las monedas chinas sean así.

Sea justificado o no, lo de la tortuga añade una sorpresa, que creo que es importante en una rutina: si hubiera acabado como en los efectos previos, no hubiera habido un giro al final. En magia con monedas pasa muchas veces, que la rutina acaba igual que como empieza y resulta muy plano. Si que hubiera metido algo más explicito que introdujera la aparición del bicho para redondear todo.

Un saludo!

----------


## Inherent

** Duplicado . KK. Borrar. **

----------


## MrTrucado

[QUOTE=mnlmato;334998]yo creo que al decir que lo que más te ha gustado han sido las monedas... es como decir que lo han hecho todo... y no estoy de acuerdo... 

yo podría tener esas monedas y no me saldría nada...

un saludo[/QUO

No he querido decir eso en ningun momento, lo digo porque me encantan las monedas y ya las quisiera para mi, ya me gustaria a mi hacerlo la mitad de bien que luis por dios!!, solo lo he dicho porque siempre se esta diciendo en el foro lo importante que es el dialogo y que todo necesita justificacion, de todas formas es una opinion personal, pero sigo diciendo que no es el mejor que le he visto, esta claro que tiene nivel altisimo y superarse es dificil, y sigo diciendo que ya quisiera para mi esas monedas,ja,ja

----------


## lalogmagic

El efecto es brutal, la tortuga genial, simplemente exquisito...

Y sí, yo también quisiera esas monedas, aunque las guardaría en un cajón porque de monedas se lo mismo que de astrofísica... jajaja

----------


## goldenart

Ya es la segunda vez que le veo usando una tortuguita, seguramente sea la misma. A Miguel Bosé también el hizo algo con una tortuga creo.

----------


## Mag Marches

Creo que soy el unico tonto que no sabe que monedas usa xD

----------


## mayico

La verdad es que la aparición de la tortuga impresiona... La cara es un poema

----------


## joweme

Lo que yo opino es que no todo tiene que tener justificación en la magia. La moneda cambió primero de lugar dentro del vaso por la otra y luego se trasformo en una tortuga, es ahi donde yo veo la magia en la trasformación de la moneda a la tortuga como efecto final. Supongo que lo que hace luis en esta rutina es un in crescendo*.* Es como los juegos de cubiletes no hay justificante o si dependiendo de muchos factores y dentro del cubilete aparecen bolas, caramelos o una naranja.

----------

